# Cool photos of Faera's Thunder and Mirasol's Yogi



## Ljilly28

These are two of the coolest golden retriever photos I have ever seen. . .

I don't want to copy them without permission, so I'll just give the links. Am Ch Faera's Future Classic OS hanging out with an actual raccoon he befriended in the woods:

http://barcathspringers.com/faera's-future-classic.htm


Am. Can. Ch. OTCH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight UDX3 TDX JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF; HIT climbing up a tree. I checked with Alison, and she says it really happened and isnt a camera trick.
http://mirasol.org/Yogi.htm


----------



## Ash

Yes, I have seen those. They are really neat and the story abour his racoon friend is really cute.


----------



## Ljilly28

That is one of the reasons I love goldens so devotedly. The kindness and benevolence of hanging out with a raccoon buddy and not wanting to hurt it makes me smile.


----------



## vrocco1

I love Thunder. He is my boy Duncan's Granddaddy!


----------



## BeauShel

Love those pictures and especially the one of the raccoon hugging him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

There is a very familiar look on the first Golden's face. I love them all...


----------



## McSwede

Neat pictures! I love the one where the raccoon is laying (cuddling) on Thunder's back. Golden's are so nurturing.
Thanks for sharing this.

BTW, Thunder is absolutely stunning!

~Jackie


----------



## Ash

Yes, the one of Yogi going up the tree is very cool. I love Yogi he is Party's Grandpa


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

It's funny how you can see your own dog in another. Am Ch Faera's Future Classic OS is on Tucker's Mom's side of the family...LOL


----------



## colton

I had a Rottie that used to climb trees like that. No one ever taught him it was just something he loved to do so I added a command, "climb", every time he did it and eventually he did it on command. It's weird I know but I'm so glad to see another dog doing the same thing!


----------



## Ljilly28

colton said:


> I had a Rottie that used to climb trees like that. No one ever taught him it was just something he loved to do so I added a command, "climb", every time he did it and eventually he did it on command. It's weird I know but I'm so glad to see another dog doing the same thing!


What I wonder is, how did your Rottie/Yogi get back down? Twist and jump down or fall backward?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Tucker can jump incredibly high, but he twists on his way down. When the Vet who ran the rehab saw it happen, he was not happy...It's pretty hard to stop them sometimes. What goes up... does come down!


----------



## cubbysan

Thunder is Brady's maternal great great grandfather!!! Love the story of the raccoon.


----------



## 3459

Jill, thanks so much for posting those links! I always love Yogi stories, and I hadn't heard the raccoon one about Thunder before.



vrocco1 said:


> I love Thunder. He is my boy Duncan's Granddaddy!


Yep, yep! I love Thunder, too! :smooch: He was my Abbey's Granddaddy! And every time I want to remember what her free stack looked like, complete with the happy face grin, I look at the same picture that's posted on the raccoon link of Thunder stacking. Oh, I miss my Abbey!


----------



## Ljilly28

DaMama said:


> Jill, thanks so much for posting those links! I always love Yogi stories, and I hadn't heard the raccoon one about Thunder before.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, yep! I love Thunder, too! :smooch: He was my Abbey's Granddaddy! And every time I want to remember what her free stack looked like, complete with the happy face grin, I look at the same picture that's posted on the raccoon link of Thunder stacking. Oh, I miss my Abbey!


May we see an Abbey photo? It is sooooo sad when we lose them. Abbey, please give love and kisses to Joplin, Raleigh, and Cady at the Rainbow bridge if you see them tonight. And to Dusty too and Lyndi.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have had the fortune of corresponding a couple times with Rhonda Hovan, the breeder of the Faera goldens. My boy's grandfather is her Faera's Starlight, and he has several Faera CH in his line.
She is an incredible person who has probably done more for the golden breed than anyone else currently living. She has written several articles on cancer in goldens that have been published on UC Davis vet school's website, among other places. Quite a woman.
She also started the Starlight Fund, which I'd really like everyone to be aware of. For any of her dogs that are used as stud dogs, she donates the stud fee to cancer research and she requests $25 per puppy born to be donated to the Starlight Fund which funds research for cancer in golden retrievers. She has donated over FORTY thousand dollars so far thru the Starlight fund! I am proud to think my dog is decended from her line, not just because of her dogs but because she is the epitomy of what a breeder should be. The following is from a website which mentions the Starlight Fund:
",,,,Rhonda Hoven of the Golden Retriever Club, who founded the Starlight Fund. She made the commitment to donate all stud fees earned by her stud dogs to the Starlight Fund. She then requested that the breeder using her stud dog donate $25 for each puppy produced in the litter. She further asked that each new owner of a puppy sired by her dog contribute $25 to the fund. Many breeders and new owners contribute more. During the last 5 years, the Starlight Fund has raised over $40,000....."
Here's a link to one of her articles:
http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/CCAH/cancer_golden retrievers.cfm
(you have to scroll to the bottom and click on the link for the pdf file that's her article)
and another one I hope I can attach:


----------



## Hoover's Momma

Thunder is Hoover's Great Great Grandfather and he has several of the Faera' in his line also. Those pictures are adorable!


----------



## Hudson

What a wonderful site and pictures - thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ljilly28

hotel4dogs said:


> I have had the fortune of corresponding a couple times with Rhonda Hovan, the breeder of the Faera goldens. My boy's grandfather is her Faera's Starlight, and he has several Faera CH in his line.
> She is an incredible person who has probably done more for the golden breed than anyone else currently living. She has written several articles on cancer in goldens that have been published on UC Davis vet school's website, among other places. Quite a woman.
> She also started the Starlight Fund, which I'd really like everyone to be aware of. For any of her dogs that are used as stud dogs, she donates the stud fee to cancer research and she requests $25 per puppy born to be donated to the Starlight Fund which funds research for cancer in golden retrievers. She has donated over FORTY thousand dollars so far thru the Starlight fund! I am proud to think my dog is decended from her line, not just because of her dogs but because she is the epitomy of what a breeder should be. The following is from a website which mentions the Starlight Fund:
> ",,,,Rhonda Hoven of the Golden Retriever Club, who founded the Starlight Fund. She made the commitment to donate all stud fees earned by her stud dogs to the Starlight Fund. She then requested that the breeder using her stud dog donate $25 for each puppy produced in the litter. She further asked that each new owner of a puppy sired by her dog contribute $25 to the fund. Many breeders and new owners contribute more. During the last 5 years, the Starlight Fund has raised over $40,000....."
> Here's a link to one of her articles:
> http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/CCAH/cancer_golden retrievers.cfm
> (you have to scroll to the bottom and click on the link for the pdf file that's her article)
> and another one I hope I can attach:



Thanks for posting this link. I mailed a small contribution this afternoon. Rhonda was incredibly kind to me ,and gave me several useful concrete suggestions about cancer prevention that I immediately began to use. I did not know about the Starlight fund until you posted it.


----------



## MurphyTeller

Great pics of Thunder, I haven't seen those before. Crap, I can't show Teller those raccoon photos he already brings in baby bunnies to release in the house (and one not so baby ADULT rabbit that wasn't very happy).

Baby Bunnies are easy to catch - when they are frightened they just honker down and don't move - ADULT BUNNIES however - well, let's just say that it takes about 45 minutes to catch a live wild adult bunny in a typical 2200 sq ft cape.

No, you can't keep them Woo! I don't care what your great great granddaddy had for a pet - no bunnies! And don't even THINK of a raccoon!

Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks for posting this link. I mailed a small contribution this afternoon. Rhonda was incredibly kind to me ,and gave me several useful concrete suggestions about cancer prevention that I immediately began to use. I did not know about the Starlight fund until you posted it.


 
I'm curious - what did she suggest you do for cancer prevention?


----------



## Angel_Kody

Thunder is Jester's great great-grandfather! Finally...now I know where he gets it! This explains why last summer he tried to befriend a skunk!!!!! :doh: :yuck:


----------



## Ljilly28

I have to add this page with a Zoom Zoom Zoom photo on it that cracked me up- the one in which he is being hugged tight. It's the expression on his face- like a cat with a bowl of cream- he looks so pleased and proud of himself. . .
http://personal.nbnet.nb.ca/klaasem/zoom.htm


----------



## Bryana

Those are some great pictures! I love the Yogi/tree one. 


And that is such a Zoom moment. lol.


----------



## goldengirls550

I love those pictures. I have seen them before. Those boys are def two of my fave goldens! And Thunder is Lay-La-Lu's Great Granddaddy


----------



## Ljilly28

MurphyTeller said:


> Great pics of Thunder, I haven't seen those before. Crap, I can't show Teller those raccoon photos he already brings in baby bunnies to release in the house (and one not so baby ADULT rabbit that wasn't very happy).
> 
> Baby Bunnies are easy to catch - when they are frightened they just honker down and don't move - ADULT BUNNIES however - well, let's just say that it takes about 45 minutes to catch a live wild adult bunny in a typical 2200 sq ft cape.
> 
> No, you can't keep them Woo! I don't care what your great great granddaddy had for a pet - no bunnies! And don't even THINK of a raccoon!
> 
> Erica


I missed this post earlier. Teller catches bunnies and brings them in? That is adorable(probably more in the story form than in practice). Raleigh had a nice mouth like that, and once brought a tiny baby barn swallow that fell out of its nest straight to me without harming one feather. I can only imagine how you caught the grown up rabbit!


----------



## indysmum

What great pics love the one with the racoon.
Those dogs are both gorgeous.


----------



## Ljilly28

Under "Puppies", the pictures of Belle hiding her face from the heat lamps(The power was out & the puppies had to stay warmed) is classic golden to me. My golden Joplin used to hide his face from any kitty he saw as if if he couldnt see the kitty, then the kitty couldnt see him. http://www.thorneleagoldens.com/


----------



## Ljilly28

I was teaching a Jane Austen novel in my class, and it made me think about how Mr. Knightly is a perfect character to use in naming a Yogi puppy!


----------

